# APC UPS VS Microtek Double Battery



## sincereheart (Jul 22, 2005)

APC UPS VS Microtek Double Battery 

MY MARKET EXPERIENCE:

After obtaining advice from members here i went to Ganesh Chandra Avenue for purchase of UPS in Kolkata (I decided finally that i will purchase either APC UPS of 800 VA or if budget permits depending on cost 1 KVA)....

PROBLEM:

The shopkeeper said that since APC UPS is having single battery of 800 VA or say 1 KVA; the time UPS can provide my system backup is same irrespective of weather its 500 VA or 800 VA or 1 KVA...

Instead he suggested me microtek double battery 800 VA and suggested that i should go for it...as it has double battery and its battery which doubles backup time and not VA...

WHAT I NOW WANT:

I still love premium products (of course within my range) and therefore want to purchase APC say 800 VA but the shopkeeper says that since all APC UPS in India are having only one battery its going to give same 15 minutes backup say be it 500 VA or 800 VA or 1 KVA...

WHY I AM PUZZLED:

I hardly understand all this complex watt; volt; amperage etc. My guess was that if i go for say 1 KVA insstead of 500 VA I will get double time from same APC UPS...

CLARIFICATION NEEDED:

Can anyone plz say what this shopkeeper is saying is true or what exactly is the logic....I am utterly confused...???????????????????????????????????????????

A LITTLE BACKGROUND: (reminder)

P4 3 Ghz 
3*512 MB RAM 
CD DVD R/RW 
HDD 160 GB three partitions 
HDD 80 GB two partitions 
windows xp operating system / windows advanced 2000 server 
motherboard intel 865 GBF 

(system in AC room)

The application that I currently always use in SAP using Oracle database on windows server 2000 when using 160 GB HDD... 

At other times normal surfing using windows xp professional with 80 GB HDD... 

WHY I NEED UPS 

I need Ups to ensure that when I am using SAP with oracle database...there is no unexpected power outage as it may corrupt SAP software...which is a headache to get installed again... 

PLz reply urgently as UPS is really needed considering 5-10 minutes powerout at 2-3 times a day...

thanks again....

sunando

p.s. i love this forum....its amazing place man...


----------



## sincereheart (Jul 22, 2005)

seems no one is having a clue...???


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 23, 2005)

whatever the shopkeeper is saying is total rubbish. He just wants to sell u the microtek as he is getting higher margins of profit. Both UPS's are good . APC 1kva will provide 30 to 35 mins backup for your sytem (could be less) , same goes for any 1Kva UPS


----------



## sincereheart (Jul 23, 2005)

hi thanks...even i was puzzled...anyone else willing to come forward and put forth his/her valuable opinion


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 24, 2005)

hey sunando , where are u from , I have nearly the same power problems, ie, load shedding here too


----------



## mohit (Jul 24, 2005)

A 1KVA UPS will give u the same back up time no matter if use 2 batteries to achieve the total 1KVA Output or a single battery ... the shopkeeper is a prick. 

and go for APC if you want the best , they are expensive but then they are worth it.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah man even I use APC 500VA . It gives me around 20 Min of backup and the backup has not decreased even a minute inspite of my using it for 3 years now....


----------



## iinfi (Jul 24, 2005)

APC is the best....

microtek givs shopkeepers more incentive/commission 

thats why he wants to sell the mikrotek one


----------



## sincereheart (Jul 25, 2005)

Finally as everyone said....tommorow morning purchasing APC ....thanks.....


----------



## sincereheart (Jul 25, 2005)

ya forgot one thing...i am purchasing 1 KVA APC bcz it has provision for one extrenal extra battery later on...costs RS 7000 plus 4% VAT...

extra battery pacl later on if required rs 3000 plus 4% VAT....

not going for 800 VA APC as no provision for further external extra battery


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 25, 2005)

What do u mean extra battery ? How is that usefull ?


----------



## sincereheart (Jul 29, 2005)

not used personally but it helps to increase backuptime...


----------



## mamba (Jul 29, 2005)

i dunno bout the apc 1 , but i have the microtek 800VA dual batt , n 2 say the least i m quite happy with it . 

1ce i tested it somewhat , it gave me bout 35-40 mins with monitor on . the other time with the monitor off ( while d/ling  ;D  ) , the backup was above the 80 mins mark . 

even 35 mins is gud enuf 4 nething ur doing


----------



## sincereheart (Jul 31, 2005)

hmmm....atleast someone using microtek double battery 800 VA...and that too with positive satisfying expereience...


----------



## mohit (Jul 31, 2005)

when buying a ups its not only backup and backup and backup time that counts ... u require protection from surges and other sources of damage to ur pc components. maybe microtek gives good backup time but i really dont trust them on the protection issue. i think apc is the best both for backup as well as protection.


----------

